# Looking for Large(r) Flowered Phrags. . .



## NeoNJ (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a number of Phrags, and right now my Cardinale and my Eric Young are in bloom. I'm really shocked at how small the flowers are on Eric Young, I guess I just thought they would be larger, and I'm bummed out over it.

Can anyone recommend some Phrags that have larger flowers ?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2011)

kovachii hybrids...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2011)

Most with caudutum alliance in the background


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> I have a number of Phrags, and right now my Cardinale and my Eric Young are in bloom. I'm really shocked at how small the flowers are on Eric Young, I guess I just thought they would be larger, and I'm bummed out over it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some Phrags that have larger flowers ?



How large is large?

longifolium flowers span 15-20+ cm (but the plants are big too).

boisieranum and related should be similar size.

as noted the caudatum group will have petals in excess of 50 cm long.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Most longifolium hybrid flowers are fairly large, for Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2011)

Eric Youngs have large flowers for besseae hybrids.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 25, 2011)

Schroderae


----------



## e-spice (Dec 1, 2011)

Eric Young should be well over 10-cm, definitely larger than Cardinale. Yours might be mislabeled.


----------



## NeoNJ (Dec 1, 2011)

10cm, 11cm, 12cm....that is what LARGER is.
My Eric Young is not over 10-cm.
My Eric Young was/is 5-7-cm.
I doubt it is mislabled.....it came from ORCHIDBABIES.


----------

